# Hanging Ceiling Drywall AFTER Wall Drywall?



## mfleming (Apr 24, 2008)

Hello.

I know you are supposed to hang ceiling drywall before the wall drywall, but I need to finish the walls and leave the ceiling open for a little while then come back and finish it later. 

Can this be done?
What are the problems associated with doing this?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

search the threads here. most agree doing the ceiling first (then the walls help support the ceiling sheets) however, i have the same problem on one side of my new dining room. i needed an interior wall fast. if secured properly and using crown moulding mounted to wall studs, i don't see me having any problems. if no moulding is used, you MIGHT have sagging down the line. sagging is why i plan to buy 5/8" CEILING drywall (it's 'stiffer') if you use this, i forsee no problems. but what do i know? i'm just a mouse.....

DM


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

As long as you have nailers on 16" centers (minimum) you will be fine even with 1/2" board.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

oops, i should have mentioned mine are 24" OC, hence the need for 5/8" ....sorry.

DM


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Makes sense then. No need in hanging 5/8" (especially overhead) if you don't need to........


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have done it before and it is ok. I would suggest the moulding as well. It makes less floating and gives you a nice straight line to do a seperate color on the wall and just overall looks nicer.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

some good ole PL adhesive along with screws will help alot


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

The funny thing is, even with putting the drywall on the walls after the ceiling, many times you still end up with gaps due to uneven ceilings and walls. :wink:


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

n0c7 said:


> The funny thing is, even with putting the drywall on the walls after the ceiling, many times you still end up with gaps due to uneven ceilings and walls. :wink:


Oh no, every house in the world is built perfectly square and veryone cuts thier drywall perfectly :laughing:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

nothing funny about that!

DM


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

Further to that, I've never had any cracking issues in the corners where gaps existed between the ceiling and the walls. As long as the ceiling piece is supported well with enough screws, I don't forsee much of a problem... You could leave half an inch space at the top of the walls and slide in the ceiling drywall if you want but it will complicate things.


----------

